# Orange Lake, FL



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice fish, man! What were you throwing?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

im going either there or newnans tomorrow.

was there a lot of hydrilla?

looks like you were to the south of the boat ramp?

bunch of strikes?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

just looked at the pic again, caught on fly????


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

I caught the majority on soft plastic caffeine Shad's (watermelon seed green) by Strike King. But got a few hits on some spinner baits. The only problem I had was they kept ripping the skirting off the hook.

I headed out the south end of the lake and fished the inside of the channel which consisted of a lot of hydrilla. The mix of lily's and hydrilla got the most hits though.

I had my fly rod with because I like a challenge (as if catching bass weren't challenging enough), but it got a little too windy and switched to the bait caster.

Glad you all enjoyed, I would love to hear everyone else's techniques, equipment, comments and captures.

Phish on!!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I love most all of the Strike King stuff. I use Junebug in low light/dark water and watermelon or green pumpkinseed in most other conditions. I have been having great luck using finesse techniques close to shore with the 5 inch and 7 inch ochos, but also the caffiene shad offshore. I love to throw flies at bass, but so far I can only fool the schoolies


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Any idea how the spec bite is in that lake? My mud motor is chomping at the bit to bruise through some lettuce.


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

EbbTide

Not sure! I target fish for bass primarily. But I do hear they are good catching there. As far as vegetation. You can run the known channels but as you get accustomed to the lake you will find routes in and out of the heavier stuff.

Phish On!


----------

